# Bloat / Torsion



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I have had a dog with bloat, a Fila Brasileiro, who managed to sneak up to the good barrels and lift the lid of them. I found him, lying on the ground, groaning with his sides extended. We took him to the vets - he gave him something to empty his stomach. It worked. The dog was 55 Kilos and the road outside the vet's was swamped. No damage to the dog's health.

I let the Briard out of his box at midnight. We had trained for a trial that would take place in a week.

He jumped up at me and I let him into the car. On letting im out at home, he went into the garden and lay down. Alarm signals - this dog never lay down in the garden. I called him and felt his flanks - they were extended. The vet didn't want to believe us that he had probably a torsion but we overode him and said we were coming in to the practice. The vet's son met us there and looked as the Briard stormed into the practice but then fell on to the floor in agony. The preparatopms took 10-15 minutes and I could hardly bear my dog's pain but then he was brought to the Operation theatre and they found out he had a lateral torsion.

Why I am telling you this - if you have a lively dog who, after training, goes to lie down outside where it is cool - beware.

Eric survived this at 6 years and lived to be 13,5 years.

I know dogs would be healthy in an outdoor kennel but in our house they are better monitored.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Something I always think about with my two outside GSDs. 

Some breeds like the Great Dane have extremely high % of bloat and/or torsion.

I've read where the Military here will automatically tack a working dog's stomach to avoid torsion. 

I don't know if that's fact or fiction. 

I had a Wiemaraner that bloated and luckily I discovered it quickly and all was well.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I believe it's fact Bob. I read an article written by a vet who recommended this, albeit not for the Military but for dogs of the general public which were pre-destined.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

all our gsd mwd's have had a gastropexy tuck

like anything, to say "all" mwd's get tucked is probably not accurate, but most do


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I had one military handler tell me that if the dog was being knocked out for something already, they would do it then but they didn't make a special event just for that. If it was a female being spayed then it was done at that time since they were already in there. Males were a different story.


----------

